# Pistachio Shells



## patook (Sep 3, 2007)

Just a crazy thought:

I am sitting here with a bowl full of empty pistachio shells. Before I throw them out, I was wondering if anyone ever tried pistachio shells as a smoke source? They seem to smoke like wood with a pleasant enough smell.


----------



## chrish (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes use them,  should provide a sweet smoke,  i  havent looked on  debs site or pdf file on woods,,   but i would guess a sweet smoke from the shells.
dont use the dyied ones that are red tho,  the dies might be toxic.

af anyone else knows more speak up


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 3, 2007)

Ya ,i have heard of people usen them, i belive they was doing it in a electric cooker, but i don't see why you can't use in anyother unit


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep even have them on the smoking wood chart. There's one nut that's not good but I can't remember - not a common nut though.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 4, 2007)

The red dye shouldn't be toxic since it will also be on the nut-meat inside the shell of the pistachio...

It should be like the red food color you'd buy at the store, is water soluble, and is bitter to the taste...

Somehow pistachios just don't taste right to me unless they're the red dyed ones that leave my hands stained red all over!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Until later...


----------



## domapoi (Feb 12, 2012)

DeejayDebi said:


> Yep even have them on the smoking wood chart. There's one nut that's not good but I can't remember - not a common nut though.




I believe it to be the Cashew nuts shell. You ever wonder why you never see Cashews sold in their shell? Read this and you will know why and also why not to use the shells (if you could find them) for smoking:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cashew

Would really like to try the fruit of the Cashew tree though. And especially some of the distilled products made from it!!!


----------

